# (ID) Cottonwoods Magic Stick MH



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Woodie is out of Bill Fruelings dog FC AFC Shaq and MH Bitch. Woodie is a super nice dog that is a great family dog and hunting dog. He passed his juniors, Senior and Master with 14 in a row. he is black yellow factored. Every dog in his pedigree is MH or FC AFC titled. OFA hips, Elbows, eyes cerfed, CNM and EIC clear. Contact Jake **** 208-989-9913 Woodies web page is on our website. http://cottonwoodretrievers.com/males


----------

